# Feral with Bad Wound



## Chewysmom

A feral cat that has been in my complex for about 10 years (we've known him for about 1.5 years and have been feeding him) recently suffered some kind of attack, as he has a large wound on his neck, which until recently, had a humungous scab, which fell off to reveal raw flesh inside. I'm worried about him, he was someone's pet a long time ago, not sure if he can be handled, and I am a poor student on a very limited budget.

Anyone have suggestions?

I managed to snap a picture of the wound while he was eating (he is up an about, appetite is good, and he sleep on our balcony,as soon as I open the door, he darts. I have a trap btw, and a cage to put him in if I could catch him..


----------



## Heidi n Q

That looks like a burst abcessed wound from a cat fight. Truly, he needs it to be cleaned/flushed and have a steady intake of antibiotics. If he cannot be caught and handled, I have heard about rescuers and volunteers who manage feral colonies using "fish mox" and adding it to small portions of canned food, so the cat eats ALL of the canned food and FishMox. You can also call your local vet to explain the situation and ask about dosing the Fish Mox. If the vet is unhelpful, or unable to direct you to a feral rescue/colony management group, do a search on FishMox, dosing and/or PM Merry (Misst & Tess) for more informaiton.


----------



## Chewysmom

Ok, thank you very much. I'm going to see if I can trap him tonight, and will get info on the fish mox. I'll see if I can find a helpful vet also.
If I can trap him I'm going to try to see if he'll be touched, if so I'll take him to the vet and at least get them to clean the wound up (?) professionally, but I think all that dead stuff is going to have to come off.


----------



## Mitts & Tess

That cat ideally needs to be seen and wound flushed out and maybe stitched. The vet needs to see if there is an infection inside. Which might mean a drain. They do have antibiotic shots that can last for 3 days or it was a week ~ Im blanking which it was! Looks simular to wound I dealt with last year. 

Yes the dead tissue will have to be removed before they can stitch him up. Sometimes if the wound is small they flush it out and do not stitch it. Youd just have to keep him in a dog kennel to keep it clean and medicate while he healed.

Can a local TNR group help you with the medical costs? Does your vet have an angel fund that could cover this? Sometimes rescues have grant money specified for medical emergencies.

Last resort using fish mox in his food. 1 capsule= 25 lbs / Dissolve 1 capsule in 10 cc water. Use 1 cc solution per 2 1/2 lbs of cat. Use every 8 hours. Would he let you put Colidal Silver on his wound too?

_Seriously though this truly should be looked at by your vet_. You are so kind to care about this kitty and trying to find him help.


----------



## Chewysmom

My plan is to try tonight to trap him. I've spoken to a local vet who works on ferals and can asses his wound and tell me what it needs (I get the impression looking at it that it will need surgical cleaning and cutting away of dead tissue, and either to be dressed and me sent home with something to put on it and antibiotcs, or he might need some kind of graft, there is some missing skin...

They said they would try to work with my budget, and also that there are some pledge organizations that might help, so I have yet to do the research on that but I'm keeping my fingers crossed.
I just don't think it's fair, I know he must have been attacked by a dog, other cat, or possum, since all are plentiful around here. He's been here a long time, getting along ok, I want him to keep getting along, only better than ok.

Thank you so much for the information and suggestions. I'm looking forward to him feeling better and getting over this.


----------



## Mitts & Tess

You are so wonderful to do that.







Im glad your working with a vet
which works with ferals. They will understand the nature of the cat
and ways to work with him. Keep us posted what happens tomorrow.
Do you have a wire dog kennel he could stay in while recovering? Or is 
the vet going to keep him during recovery? Do you have a photo of this 
kitty ~ beside the wound?  What is his name? This kitty is already 
going to get along better than Ok because you are there to help him.


----------



## Jeanie

I hope one of these organizations can help with vet costs:

http://www.care2.com/c2c/share/detail/300198

Good luck!


----------



## Chewysmom

CF Mod, thank you very much! Those are extremely helpful links, I will be using them for sure!


----------



## Heidi n Q

Here are 2 pics of our Louie. 
The first one is only a few minutes after my Husband brought him to me. 
The second is after his visit to the vet. 

He had eight inches of stitches in a "Y" shape under his neck/throat with a drain-tube. The abcess was the size of his head, almost as big as a tennis ball. The vet said almost a cup of pus came out and that if we hadn't brought him in, he'd have probably died that day or night due to the infection and dehydration.
Louie healed very nicely, but it did take almost two weeks for his wound to completely close. I used telfa pads and vet-wrap to keep it clean.
I hope your vet is able to have enough viable skin to stitch him closed.
h =^..^=


----------



## Chewysmom

He came back today, he was missing last night. I fed him a little, but will bait a trap later tonight and check it in the morning. Hopefully I can get him.


----------



## Mitts & Tess

If you trap him at night dont leave him out there all night. Bring him to a safe place like a garage or laundryroom or secure place where he can be covered, not stressed by night noises and possible preditors. Fingers crossed he shows up tonight for you and cooperates by getting into the trap.


----------



## Chewysmom

Well, he was not around again last night, but he was this morning. I baited the trap, but nothing. I went to class, and when I came back, still nothing.
I will bait it again tonight with some fresh food and not feed him otherwise (so hopefully he'll go for it)

Thanks again everyone for your ongoing help


----------



## Jeanie

I would make sure that the bait is very strong smelling. I would also put the trap in a bush or somewhere it is not obvious. I would also cover it with something with an "earth" tone. Good luck!


----------



## Mitts & Tess

Any news on the kitty?


----------



## Chewysmom

Mitts & Tess said:


> Any news on the kitty?


He is inconsistently visiting and eating. Wound is still an issue-it keeps partially healing then he somehow tears it open again. I tried a long trap-no go, so I will have to get a drop trap.


----------



## Mitts & Tess

I hope the drop trap works. Weve not had success with ours. It worries me that this cat still has the wound and it hasnt healed over. It could go into a life threatening situation. Why dont you try putting fish mox in the food or get an antibiotic from your vet to place in its food to help in the healing. Good luck in your efforts to help this poor kitty. You are the kindest person to have a heart felt concern for him.


----------



## Mitts & Tess

Even if he only comes every few days get fish mox or get the antibiotics from the vet to put in his food. Anything would help with that wound. Fish mox you can buy at any feed store.


----------

